# Nibiru - end of the world????



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

First an earthquake in Mexico, then California?! Then North Korea??!!?!?!

I'm getting pretty scared 
http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/wei...raffic.outbrain&utm_campaign=traffic.outbrain


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Believe me, I mostly ignore these things... but I'm getting worried..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Unless they're hiding it from us there hasn't been a massive earthquake in CA. The fact quakes are hitting where they are is pretty common for the Rim of Fire. One disturbs the rest and quakes happen. 

Now toss in a couple of super volcanoes, then we can talk.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Well it's the 24th and we're still here.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Unless they're hiding it from us there hasn't been a massive earthquake in CA. The fact quakes are hitting where they are is pretty common for the Rim of Fire. One disturbs the rest and quakes happen.
> 
> Now toss in a couple of super volcanoes, then we can talk.


Hmm.. I don't live there so I don't know..


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> Well it's the 24th and we're still here.


Guess so... I hope David Meade is happy getting all this money


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

My prediction is that Facebook will destroy the world.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> My prediction is that Facebook will destroy the world.


LOL


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Nm156 said:


>


I don't make have very good internet so can you tell me what it's about?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Nm156 said:


>


See? Rubbish IPad, honestly..


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> Lyrics
> That's great, it starts with an earthquake
> Birds and snakes, and aeroplanes
> And Lenny Bruce is not afraid
> ...


?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

It's the words to the song in the video.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> My prediction is that Facebook will destroy the world.


We believe the same. No man knows the day or the hour. My kids are worried too, the fact is this stuff has to happen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nm156 said:


> My prediction is that Facebook will destroy the world.


LOL Won't destroy mine since I'm not on it.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I love REM!!!They are evacuating somewhere for a possible volcanic eruption.There are floods and earthquakes and hurricanes,cyclones and typhoons.I think the Earth is trying to shake us off,like a bad cold.I agree about Facebook 100%.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

robin416 said:


> LOL Won't destroy mine since I'm not on it.


But you live in the world that has been seduced by it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, I'm about the only one in my world that has internet. Most in my world either have no interest or don't have time or money for it.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

We just got internet at home last year. We have a no technology rule from after school until I get home from work. It was getting out of hand. I check all devices to see what they are doing online. I have FB, but we don’t post anything unless we are selling something. Oldest school uses FB it’s the only way I know what’s going on


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I just didn't want to be a "slave" to having to check another site. Mail, weather, chickens, and cameras (at this time). Of course shopping but that's a joy.

Yesterday I find out that Paypal charged my bank acct and not my credit card, so I'm left with a whole $200 in the bank. They cancelled my last order instead of letting the bank charge me overcharge. Grr! Always something!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I thought I was alone in not doing Facebook.I figure there was a reason I quit talking to certain individuals and the world doesn't need to know what I'm doing.If I want someone to know something,I'll tell them myself.Besides,you can't go back in time,only forward...


----------

